# 03 popo 500HO wont start



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

turn key on: check, bike has power: check, in neutral: check, push up on start button:check, bike starts: not check. it just clicks once. no turnin over nothin just push up and "click". nothin. WTF is goin on?!?!:thinking:


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

mmk update....the little cylanoid lookin device sittin next to the battery has a pos from the battery to the cylanoid...a pos runnin to i think the starter...a small red pos runnin to a black seald pouch (whatever that is lol) the cylanoid is whats clickin when i push the start button but im guessin there is no power goin to the bike from that cylanoid thing...sound like the problem?...a little help from someone who knows what the are talkin bout would be great hahaha


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Might be a stupid question but is your battery fully charged. i know you said that you had power but if the battery is low it can cause alot of other problems.


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

i figured it would be...i rode it..shut it off and tried to start it about 10 minutes later and nothin


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Check voltage at your starter.....*

Cookie...sounds like the starter is'nt engaging...check the cable going into the starter with a volt meter and see if your getting voltage....also make sure your battery is up...even in this warm weather a battery can let loose..MUDDIE49:nutkick:


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

ok well i got to thinkin bout my mechanic days and remembered the whole starter not engaging thing on trucks and cars and hittin it with a wrech or somethin and it'll finally turn...sooo i tried it on my bike..and it kinna half a$$ tries to start..seems like its not gettin power or the brushes are losing conectivity soo i dunno...gonna try some other things before i tear into it...


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

*Check voltage in battery and Starter cable.....*

Cookie...if you check the voltage and your getting 12 volts into the starter...and it's not turning over...its the starter or you sieze the engine.....:joke:but no check your voltage,and i'm thinking you should be getting 11 to 12 volts to turn the starter and make sure your battery is up....if not it won't give u the voltage you need to turn it over....CHECK BATTERY VOLTAGE, if needed charge up.....then check your starter wire for voltage.....MUDDIE49


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

im gettin 11.8 volts to the starter when the starter button engaged...12.2 volts at the battery


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

im thinkin the brushes might have lost the connectivity from gettin wet maybe...thinkin bout pullin it off and cleanin it up


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yea bud sounds like a starter problem.....MUDDIE


----------



## Sutherngriz (Sep 25, 2009)

hurry up and get it fixed so we can ride haha my first post on this forum and i put it on ur thread.....u r lucky


----------



## cookiexd40 (May 5, 2009)

put a brand new starter and drive gear...back to runnin like a champ


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sweet...good job brother...!!!!:rockn:MUDDIE


----------

